# Kanäle tauschen?



## metalgear (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo, 

kurze und recht simple Frage - aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin:

Wie vertausche ich die beiden Stereo-Kanäle meiner Soundkarte? (Das übliche Problem: die "aktive" Box steht wegen der nicht ausreichenden Kabellänge auf der falschen Seite.)

Während es bei SuSE dafür einen einfachen Befehl gibt, tab ich hier im bunten XP im Dunklen.

Danke schon mal an alle,

Grüße

metalgear


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Mit Windows eigenen Mitteln ist mir nichts bekannt.

Was aber je nach Soundkarte sein kann ist, dass ihr ein "Control-Panel" (oder so ähnlich) auf der Treiber-CD beiligt.
Über dieses Control-Panel kann man erweiterete Einstellungen zur Soundkarte vornehmen, evtl. kann man dort auch die Kanäle tauschen.

Zweite Möglichkeit: einfach die Kabel verlängern.
Wenn die Kabel fest mit den Boxen verbunden sind, kannst Du sie auf die "billige" Art mittels Lüsterklemmen verlängern oder auf die "professionelle" Art mittels angelöteter Klinkenstecker/Buchsen (2 Stecker und 2 Buchsen pro Lautsprecher).
Eigentlich müssten die Kabel zweiadrig sein (aber dass siehst Du ja wenn Du die Kabel durchgeknipst hast), dann brauchst Du Mono-Stecker/Buchsen und zweiadrige Kabel entsprechender Länge.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## franz007 (3. Juli 2005)

Es gibt auch Verlängerungskabel für 3,5mm Klinkenstecker!!


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Juli 2005)

franzspam hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt auch Verlängerungskabel....


siehe oben....


			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zweite Möglichkeit: einfach die Kabel verlängern.





			
				franzspam hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ....für 3,5mm Klinkenstecker!!


siehe oben....


			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn die Kabel fest mit den Boxen verbunden sind....


Es gibt z.b. auch Boxen die fest miteinander verbunden sind. 
Denkbar währen z.b. auch Cinch-Anschlüsse.

Ich kenne aber seine Hardware, Boxen, Kabel und Aufstellmöglichkeiten nicht.
Daher habe ich mich nur auf dass verlängern und Klinkenstecker/Buchsen beschränkt.
Er kann ja auch eine 50m Rolle Kabel nehmen (dürfte dann wohl lang genug sein  ).


----------

